# Tanzanian Red Claw Scorpion



## bigdog999 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm think of adding to my collection by getting one of these.  I'm not interested in a hot scorpion, but this one looks to be more active than an emperor with approximately the same level of venom.  Any pros or cons would be appreciated.


----------



## tabor (Jul 14, 2008)

any Heterometrus


----------



## RichardMorris (Jul 14, 2008)

bigdog999 said:


> I'm think of adding to my collection by getting one of these.  I'm not interested in a hot scorpion, but this one looks to be more active than an emperor with approximately the same level of venom.  Any pros or cons would be appreciated.


AKA Pandinus cavimanus. The Red Claw Scorpion is similar to the more common Emperor Scorpion, however his claws are red and he is generally smaller than the impressive Emperor. Doesn't usually sting prey to eat it unless considered a threat. 

Why not get babycurus jacksoni? Fine scorpions to have. Nicely active, moderately dangerous and great looking and easy to care for. I have a pair myself. Part of the excitement of scorpions for me is watching the tail in action. I got my various species with the fore-thought that I will NEVER handle one. Thats what dogs and cats are for.

But if you are wanting something to handle, the red claw is fairly safe. But gee, it still looks like an emperor (if you like them, fine).


----------



## tabor (Jul 14, 2008)

B. jacksoni would be another viable option provided you don't handle them.


----------



## Malcara (Jul 14, 2008)

RichardMorris said:


> AKA Pandinus cavimanus. The Red Claw Scorpion is similar to the more common Emperor Scorpion, however his claws are red and he is generally smaller than the impressive Emperor. Doesn't usually sting prey to eat it unless considered a threat.
> 
> Why not get babycurus jacksoni? Fine scorpions to have. Nicely active, moderately dangerous and great looking and easy to care for. I have a pair myself. Part of the excitement of scorpions for me is watching the tail in action. I got my various species with the fore-thought that I will NEVER handle one. Thats what dogs and cats are for.
> 
> LOL My B. Jacksoni's never do anything other than sit in their hide. They will wait till prey wanders under it. They normally cling to the hides ceiling. I don't see them other than when I occasionally lift up hide to make sure they are still alive.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 15, 2008)

my b. jacks thinks its an emperor... well actually my emp is more active. My Jacks dug a burrow and jsut sits... and sits... and sits


----------



## Andrew273 (Jul 15, 2008)

My red claw makes a burrow and then is not seen for weeks. It hides more than 75% of my emps.


----------



## LadyRiotControl (Jul 15, 2008)

I find Pandinus cavimanus and other pandinus scorpions pretty much the same to keep... once you have one they're all pretty much the same to keep. 

Size wise it's still an impressive size but like malcara said... a bit of sting action is always impressive to watch and i dont think i ever saw my P.cavimanus tag once! Lovely big scorpion but pretty boring!


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hetermetrus laoticus (if you can find them right now) are pretty active for a large burrowing scorpion. The Heterometrus spinifers seem a lot more sedentary but out of the three H. laoticus I own, one is very active, one kind of active, and the other is never seen. It's ironic because their activity level also coincides with their size (my largest being the most active and my smallest being the one I always need to make sure is still alive cuz I never see it). The two H. spinifer (like emps) pretty much never move regardless whether it's night and day.


----------

